# Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!



## Kössi (15. November 2008)

Hallo,
Habe mir endlich ein Angelboot geleistet, nun brauch ich natürlich auch ein Echolot. Kann mir jemand sagen worauf ich beim Kauf achten muß? Sendeleistung, Auflösung usw. Ich fahre nicht nach Norwegen, bin einmal im Jahr in Bagenkop max. Tiefe ca.30 m auf dem Bodden max. Tiefe 11m, und sonst auf Seen in Brandenburg. Habe mir das Lowrance X-125 angesehen, hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? Wollte max. 350-400 € ausgeben. Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Hendreich (16. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Ruf bei Schlagether an, der hilft Dir garantiert.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fischopa (16. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Kauf Dir doch erst mal eine DVD in der die Funktionen usw. eines Echolotes beschrieben werden(zB." Die Welt der Echolote" von Lowrance) kostet um die 14.- Euro. Anhand dessen kannst Du für Dich allein eine Entscheidung treffen welches Gerät für Deine Zwecke brauchbar ist und bist  nicht n u r   auf die Aussagen irgendwelcher Händler,welche immer einen gewissen Eigennutz im Sinn haben, angewiesen.Ich bin der Meinung das Du " zum Angeln" nicht soviel investieren mußt.Es sei denn Du bist ein Fan für  technische Spielereien.Ich denke das der Nutzen eines Echolotes zum Angeln vollkommen überbewertet wird.Dafür sorgt schon die Werbung.Man kann kann schnell den Eindruck gewinnen das Fangerfolge nur noch mit einem mit allen Rafinessen ausgestattetem Fischfinder möglich sind.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Kössi (16. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hi Steffen, wer ist Schlagether, werde mal googeln.

Hi Fischopa, deshalb habe ich ja mal hier angefragt, um nicht nur auf die Aussagen der Händler angewiesen zu sein. Infos und Erfahrungen von Leuten die schon länger mit Echolot angeln sind halt vor dem Kauf was wert, auf der CD wird der ganze technische Schnichschnack erklärt aber was wichtig ist und was weniger wichtig ist bringt halt doch eher die Erfahrung wenn man mit dem Gerät umgeht.  
                                                                                  Kössi


----------



## Fischopa (16. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo Kössi,Deine Idee mit der Befragung der Angler hier im Forum finde ich schon richtig.Ich befürchte nur ,das es sehr viele verschiedene Meinungen gibt.Einer findet dieses Gerät ,der andere das Gerät gut oder besser.Mit dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Lot von Lowrance dürftest Du sicher nichts falsch machen.Die Frage ist nur,ob es nicht sogar für Deine Einsatzgebiete etwas "übermotorisiert" ist und Du den gleichen Effekt nicht sehr viel preiswerter haben kannst.Ich würde dann schon  lieber etwas mehr anlegen, noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und die Anschaffung eines Kartenplotters in Erwägung ziehen. (Kombigerät) Mit dem kannst Du auf unbekannten Gewässern markante Punkte speichern und z.B. auf dem Bodden bei ev. aufkommendem  Nebel  sicher zum Hafen zurückfinden.400.- Euro sind schon ganz ordentlich ,etwas mehr ist manchmal weniger.Das ist z. B. meine Meinung.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Eine Alternative wäre zumindest noch ein Humminbird 727, wo Du optional einen Quadra-Beam-Geber anschließen kannst, was eine größere seitliche Abtastung ermöglicht. Für flache Gewässer allemal interessant.


----------



## Kössi (18. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hi drehteufel, das H 727 ist schon top, aber benötige ich 4000 W bei max. 40 m Tiefe? Der Quadra-Beam-Geber ist aber schon ne gute sache, werde mich damit mal näher beschäftigen, gerade weil ich zum Teil auch nur in 4-5 m fische. Wie Fischopa schon sagt bekommt man halt bei dem thema verschiedene Meinungen zu hören. Ich wollte schon eine gewisse Leistung und Bildschirmpixel um eine vernünftige Auswertung der Daten zu bekommen ohne übermotorisietrt zu sein.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo,

bitte vergleicht die Sendeleistung nicht mit PS vom Auto, sondern mit Klang einer guten Stereoanlage. Gibt es zu guten Klang?
4000 Watt bei 200khz sorgen für ein sauberes Bild mit guter Bodendarstellung. Je weniger Leistung, desto schlimmer wird das Unterscheiden und umso weniger Informationen liefert es. Auch unabhängig von der Wassertiefe.
Ich verweise da gerne nochmal auf den Echolottest von uns und dem Anglerboard:
Hier das Video: http://videos.angel-schlageter.de/echotest_full.flv
Hier das Schlusswort von Thomas Finkbeiner: http://files.angel-schlageter.de/echolot_test_bericht.pdf

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

ich hab das X125 auch an Bord ! 
ich finde ein gutes Gerät #6 bin zufrieden


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Sicher ist das X125 ein gutes Gerät.Ein X.... für Euro..... ist vielleicht noch besser.Die Frage ist nur, ob mit einem preiswerteren Lot, z.B Eagle Cuda 168 für 79.-Euro (Testurteil Fisch und Fang "Gut"),  in Gewässern bis zu 40 Metern  nicht das gleiche anglerische Ergebnis zu erzielen ist. Ich könnte wetten ,das man mit einem teuren Gerät in solchen Gewässern nicht einen Fisch mehr fängt als mit einem Preiswerteren mit weniger Leistung.Wenn man sich die Meinungen in den verschiedensten Foren durchliest,ist z.B. die Fischfinderfunktion oftmals zu ungenau und führt zu Fehleinschätzungen.Entscheidend ist doch die Erkennung der Tiefenlienien,Löcher usw.Die Erfahrung haben wir in Norwegen und auch im Oktober um Fehmarn gemacht.In Norwegen hatten wir wegen Ausfall der Leihboote das Privatboot des Vermieters welches mit einem alten Humminbird Wide 100 ausgerüstet war.Bei 90-95 Metern war Schluß mit der Anzeige.Trotzdem konnten wir die Tiefenlinien erkennen und fingen mindestens genau so gut wie unsere Angelpartner mit ihrem eigenen Lowerance ... für Summe...Das gleiche um Fehmarn.Tiefen bis 25 Meter. Das war diesmal ein hochwertiges Farbecholot auf dem Leihboot.Die Fischfinderfunktion haben wir überhaupt nicht beachtet und siehe da ,wir fingen Fisch wo überhaupt keine Anzeige war.Die Tiefenlienien aus der Seekarte fanden wir sofort über die Anzeige im Echolot.Das war ausreichend um Rückschlüsse auf die Standorte der Fische zu ziehen.Weiterhin befand sich ein guter Kartenplotter an Bord.Diesen empfanden wir nicht nur hilfreich zum Wiederauffinden der Fangplätze sondern er diente auch der Sicherheit(beim Meeresangeln oder großen Gewässern).Wie gesagt,ich halte das ganze wichtige Getue um die Echolote für weit übertriebene Werbung.Wie bei den Autos in Amerika .120 Km  Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, aber 500 PS.
Ich möchte eigentlich Fische fangen und nicht die Zeit mit irgendwelchen techn.Spielereien vertrödeln.Für andere Zwecke als zum Angeln dürfte aber ein hochwertiges Gerät durchaus angebracht sein.Jeder hat so seine Meinung.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Echolotzentrum (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo,

nur eine kleine Gegenfrage:
Warum gewinnt ein Cuda 168 einen Test z.B. gegen ein X-135?
Das ist das Gleiche wie ein Testvergleich zwischen Trabant und S-Klasse.
Und der Trabant gewinnt. 
Warum sieht man bei unserem Test auf dem Cuda eigentlich nichts und auf dem X-135 Details? 
Für uns Händler ist das Cuda ein guter Einstieg um Kunden für solch eine Technik zu begeistern. Danach kauft man sich das "richtige" Gerät für seinen Einsatz. Aber wir dürfen doch nicht wirklich ernsthaft eine Diskussion führen über ein Cuda 168 mit 800Watt?!
Sobald die Bodenhärte ins Spiel kommt, ist das einfache Echolot überfordert. Nur um einen "Durchschnittswert" der Wassertiefe abzulesen, ist es natürlich ausreichend (Wir reden hier nicht über die korrekte Wassertiefe!).

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Ach ja ,im Frühjahr 2007 waren wir am Strelasund zum Heringsangeln.Das Boot hatte auch ein einfaches,älteres Humminbird an Bord. Die Heringsschwärme wurden als schwarze Wolken auf dem Gerät angezeigt.Mit einem besseren Gerät wären sie vielleicht einzeln auszumachen gewesen. Aber wir wollten die Fische ja nur fangen und nicht zählen.:q:q( kleiner Spaß)

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Heiko112 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Also einen Heringsschwarm im Mittelwasser sollte denke ich mal jedes Echolot über 150 euro anzeigen. Sollte die einfachste Aufgabe sein.

Aber das mit dem zählen wäre sicherlich anstrengend geworden zumal da ja auch dann welche rausgefangen werden :m:m


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Nochmal an Kössi.

Ich möchte hier kein Werturteil über irgendwelche Marken oder Geräte abgeben,das kann ich auch gar nicht.Es ist lediglich meine generelle Eistellung zur Wichtigkeit von Echoloten.Immer passend zum EINSATZGEBIET .Das von Dir vorgeschlagene Gerät macht nach den Zahlen und Beschreibung  bestimmt einen guten Eindruck.Allerdings irritierte mich etwas Deine Preisangabe(350.- -400.- Euro ).Das Gerät kostet zum Beispiel bei Askari nur 299.- Euro und würde somit auch eventuell in meine Erwägung (für beschriebene Angelreviere )mit einbezogen werden.Vielleicht bekommt man es sogar  noch etwas preiswerter.


MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Also einen Heringsschwarm im Mittelwasser sollte denke ich mal jedes Echolot über 150 euro anzeigen. Sollte die einfachste Aufgabe sein.
> 
> 
> Aber das mit dem zählen wäre sicherlich anstrengend geworden zumal da ja auch dann welche rausgefangen werden :m:m




|supergri|supergri|supergri Danke für den Gag,aber mach doch mal der Elektronikindustrie  einen Vorschlag ,Echolote mit eingebautem Fischzähler.Das wäre doch noch sicherlich eine werbewirksame Zusatzausstattung.:vik:

MfG, Fischfinder #h


----------



## drehteufel (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Die Fischfinderfunktion haben wir überhaupt nicht beachtet und siehe da ,wir fingen Fisch wo überhaupt keine Anzeige war.Die Tiefenlienien aus der Seekarte fanden wir sofort über die Anzeige im Echolot.


 
Was bitte ist die Fischfinderfunktion eines Echolots? #c
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sendet ein Echolot in einem bestimmten Kegel Schallwellen aus und empfängt die von x-beliebigen Objekten (nicht nur Fische) zurückgeworfenen Echos. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dabei ist u.a. der Gewässerboden, der ständig reflektiert, da er ständig vorhanden ist. Deshalb wird er uns ständig als mehr oder weniger strukturierte Linie angezeigt.
Schwimmt ein Fisch in den Schallwellenkegel oder wir überfahren den Fisch, reflektiert auch dieser den Schall und man sieht ein visualisiertes Echo auf dem Schirm, im Idealfall eine Sichel. Diese Sichel kann man per Echolot-Software als Fischsymbol interpretieren lassen, was ich nicht empfehle, da alles mögliche als Fisch interpretiert wird, sofern das zurückgeworfene Echo stark genug ist, also auch Äste, Wasserpflanzen etc....ziemlich verwirrend.
Sollte es mittlerweile ein Echolot geben, dass eine Unterscheidung zwischen Fischechos und x-Objekt-Echos treffen kann, dann ist das der große Durchbruch und die Entwickler werden garantiert reich.
Bis dahin bleibt uns m.M. nach nur, mit durch viel Übung erlangter Erfahrung zu versuchen, wichtige von unwichtigen Echos zu unterscheiden und uns auf das Auffinden interessanter Strukturen zu beschränken. Eine "Fischfinderfunktion" gibt es daher in meinen Augen nicht.#d
Dem Schall ist es letztlich egal, wovon er reflektiert wird...#h


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Was bitte ist die Fischfinderfunktion eines Echolots? #c
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sendet ein Echolot in einem bestimmten Kegel Schallwellen aus und empfängt die von x-beliebigen Objekten (nicht nur Fische) zurückgeworfenen Echos. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dabei ist u.a. der Gewässerboden, der ständig reflektiert, da er ständig vorhanden ist. Deshalb wird er uns ständig als mehr oder weniger strukturierte Linie angezeigt.
> Schwimmt ein Fisch in den Schallwellenkegel oder wir überfahren den Fisch, reflektiert auch dieser den Schall und man sieht ein visualisiertes Echo auf dem Schirm, im Idealfall eine Sichel. Diese Sichel kann man per Echolot-Software als Fischsymbol interpretieren lassen, was ich nicht empfehle, da alles mögliche als Fisch interpretiert wird, sofern das zurückgeworfene Echo stark genug ist, also auch Äste, Wasserpflanzen etc....ziemlich verwirrend.
> Sollte es mittlerweile ein Echolot geben, dass eine Unterscheidung zwischen Fischechos und x-Objekt-Echos treffen kann, dann ist das der große Durchbruch und die Entwickler werden garantiert reich.
> ...




Na Du hast Dir doch die Frage selbst wunderbar beantwortet#6.Fischsymbole und Sicheln.Ich schrieb nur das wir dieses
 nicht beachtet hatten.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Zum Thema "Fisch finden" empfehle ich wirklich nochmal sowohl die Betrachtung der Fotos wie das lesen des Artikels:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...mit-thomas-schlageter-vom-echolotzentrum.html


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Fisch finden" empfehle ich wirklich nochmal sowohl die Betrachtung der Fotos wie das lesen des Artikels:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...mit-thomas-schlageter-vom-echolotzentrum.html




Vielen Dank für den sicher  gutgemeinten Tip, aber solche Beiträge und Vorträge  ändern trotzdem  nichts an meiner Einstellung, das Echolote immer nur entsprechend der Einsatzgebiete gewählt werden müssen.( ich bin eben ein Unverbesserlicher |supergri) Alles andere halte ich pers. für überzogen und nicht wirklich erforderlich,sondern einfach nur für unwichtige Geldschneiderei.Das ist   nun mal meine Meinung,andere denken sicher anders.#cDanke trotzdem.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

willst du vernünftige anzeigen,ob fisch und-oder bodenstruktur=teures echolot
willst du nur tiefe dann=billiges echolot.
alles andere ist murks,wer billig kauft kauft 2x.gruß gerd


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Bodenbeschaffenheit (Schlamm, Fels usw.) kann man z.B. beim  Meeresangeln auch aus Seekarten entnehmen.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Heiko112 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Bodenbeschaffenheit (Schlamm, Fels usw.) kann man z.B. beim  Meeresangeln auch aus Seekarten entnehmen.
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h




Man muss nur erstmal Gewässerkarten haben (auch nicht umsonst) und meistens ist der Binnenbereich doch recht rar abgedeckt.

Dann kommt noch hinzu das es recht ungenau ist, für die Meeresangelei doch meistens ausreichend.

Für das Vertikalangeln sollte dann schon ein etwas besseres Echolot ran. Habe jetzt ein zweites auf dem Boot das einfach nur der Hammer ist.:l. (drehteufel weiss wovon ich spreche)

Aber es ist nunmal so es gibt immer Ware nach Geld. Und im regelfall ist es dann auch noch so das mit steigendem Preis auch die Leistung der Geräte steigt. Dann kommt meistens die andere Praktische Technik hand in hand der Plotter. Für die Meeresangelei aus zwei Gründen nicht mehr von meinem Boot zu denken

*1. Sicherheit.* Auch bei schlechten Wetter zu wissen wo   man  ist und wie es nach Hause geht
*
2. Fische.* Man kann immer wieder eine geplotte Stelle punktgenau anfahren

Und ich zähle bei der Meeresangelei viel lieber die Fische die im Boot liegen, als die die ich auf dem Echo sehe. |supergri

Ansonsten bin ich für absolutes Catch and Release.
Nur auf der See da darf mal einer mit für die Pfanne.


----------



## Lonny (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo,

Kurze Rede Langer sinn  ich würde das Humminbird 727 nehmen ich konnte es 14 tage Testen und es hat mir so Gut gefallen das ich es mir zu Weihnachten schenken werde  Wie meine Vorschrieter schon geschrieben haben um so mehr Leistung um so mehr Einblick in die Unterwasserwelt wirst du haben ! Ich hatte erst ein X135 doch das Humm. ist in meinen Augen um Welten besser !


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Man muss nur erstmal Gewässerkarten haben (auch nicht umsonst) und meistens ist der Binnenbereich doch recht rar abgedeckt.
> 
> Dann kommt noch hinzu das es recht ungenau ist, für die Meeresangelei doch meistens ausreichend.
> 
> ...




 Ausreichende Seekarten kann ich auch im Internet kostenlos finden und  ausdrucken.In Sachen Plotter stimme ich Dir uneingeschränkt zu.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Lonny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kurze Rede Langer sinn  ich würde das Humminbird 727 nehmen ich konnte es 14 tage Testen und es hat mir so Gut gefallen das ich es mir zu Weihnachten schenken werde  Wie meine Vorschrieter schon geschrieben haben um so mehr Leistung um so mehr Einblick in die Unterwasserwelt wirst du haben ! Ich hatte erst ein X135 doch das Humm. ist in meinen Augen um Welten besser !




Na dann meine  Gratulation zum Weihnachtsgeschenk,ist bestimmt ein gutes Teil.


MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## shorty 38 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo Fischopa, ich habe auch ein Lowrance (X 25, oder so ähnlich) mit Seekartenplotter und fische damit regelmäßig vor Bagenkop. Fahre an der Südspitze Wracks an, finde diese sofort wieder und erkenne sauber die Umrisse des Wracks und der Fische. Auf der Seekarte sind einige Wracks eingezeichnet, andere Wrackdaten habe ich von Freunden bekommen und selber eingespeichert.Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Gerät und habe es bei Becker Technik (www.beckertechnik.de) in Hamburg gekauft. Ich erhielt dort eine fachlich gute Beratung und einen Superpreis. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Fischopa, ich habe auch ein Lowrance (X 25, oder so ähnlich) mit Seekartenplotter und fische damit regelmäßig vor Bagenkop. Fahre an der Südspitze Wracks an, finde diese sofort wieder und erkenne sauber die Umrisse des Wracks und der Fische. Auf der Seekarte sind einige Wracks eingezeichnet, andere Wrackdaten habe ich von Freunden bekommen und selber eingespeichert.Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Gerät und habe es bei Becker Technik (www.beckertechnik.de) in Hamburg gekauft. Ich erhielt dort eine fachlich gute Beratung und einen Superpreis. Gruß Shorty



Um Fehmarn hatte uns der Plotter auch sehr begeistert.Das Leihboot war damit ausgerüstet.Es ist auch ein erheblicher Sicherheitsbeitrag. Das Echolot haben wir nur nebenbei genutzt um die Tiefe zu erkennen.Hatten völlige Übereinstimmung mit der Karte im Plotter.( waren getrennte Geräte)Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch so ein Teil zulege.Da ich aber an der Ostsee immer das gleiche Boot fahren werde ,bin ich mir über den Sinn einer eigenen  Anschaffung noch nicht im klaren.Da wäre allerdings noch Norwegen.Mit den Booten( Ausrüstung)haben wir nicht immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und schon aus diesem Grund wäre es eine sinnvolle Investition.Weiterhin denke ich an die Anschaffung eines vernünftigen Schlauchboot für die Ostsee nach(hatte ich schon, bin ein Fan von diesen Dingern). Dann ist ein vernünftiger Plotter gebucht. Wie heißt Dein Gerät genau ,Deine Begeisterung ist ja direkt ansteckend. 

MfG,Fischopa #h


----------



## Fischopa (19. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Also ich glaube ich muß mich mich entschuldigen .Der Kössi wollte doch eigentlich etwas über ein bestimmtes Echolot wissen.Das ist hier ganz untergegangen.Halte mich zurück .

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## shorty 38 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo Fischopa, das Gerät heißt Lowrance LCX-25C und hat vor 2 Jahren mit Seekarte für Norwegen (komplett), Nord- und Ostsee genau 1099,- € gekostet. Habe dieses Festgerät zum portabelen Gerät umgebaut und konnte es schon auf etlichen Booten mit Erfolg testen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Kössi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hej, hier ist ja richtig was passiert, (musste jetzt leider immer länger arbeiten).
Fischopa : Ich wollte nicht unbedingt nur etwas über das L X125 wissen, das hatte ich
               mir angesehen und war der Meinung es wäre ok für meine Einsatzgebiete. Ich 
               habe es bei e-bay portabel für 339,- gesehen. Muß direkt mal bei Askari 
               schauen! ich wollte halt allgemein mal hören wer in etwa die gleichen 
               Einsatzgebiete fischt wie ich und mit was er zufrieden ist oder worauf ich 
               achten sollte, denn wie Esox 02 schon sagt: wer billig kauft kauft 2 x.
               Fisch und Bodenstruktur wollte ich schon sehen, nutze das Lot aber sicher
               nur 8 - max. 10 x im Jahr und auch nur im Küstenbereich. Deshalb habe ich
               den Plotter schon abgehakt.


----------



## Kössi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Ach nochwas, am Wochenende ist in Berlin Boots- und Angelmesse, werde mal dort aufkreutzen und weitere Infos holen. Schaue mir auch mal die Humminbirds an. Bin trotzdem dankbar über weitere Tipps von Echolotanwendern.


----------



## matthias_other1 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Geheimtip von mir : Auf der Messe unbedingt einen Vortrag 
von Thomas Schlagether ( Echolotzenrum ) besuchen .
Glaub mir der Mann weiss wo von er redet . 
Hinterher bist Du um einiges schlauer und wenn Du spezielle
Fragen hast , nimmt er sich auch noch extra Zeit für dich .


----------



## Fischopa (20. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Fischopa, das Gerät heißt Lowrance LCX-25C und hat vor 2 Jahren mit Seekarte für Norwegen (komplett), Nord- und Ostsee genau 1099,- € gekostet. Habe dieses Festgerät zum portabelen Gerät umgebaut und konnte es schon auf etlichen Booten mit Erfolg testen. Gruß Shorty



Finde ich sehr gut Dein Gerät,habe mal im Internet gesucht.Es gibt aber nur noch wenige Stücke davon ,wird offensichtlich nicht mehr hergestellt.Ein Gerät in dieser Art würde mir dann auch vorschweben.Ich denke auch der Preis ist OK.#6

MfG, Fischopa


----------



## Fischopa (20. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Kössi schrieb:


> Ach nochwas, am Wochenende ist in Berlin Boots- und Angelmesse, werde mal dort aufkreutzen und weitere Infos holen. Schaue mir auch mal die Humminbirds an. Bin trotzdem dankbar über weitere Tipps von Echolotanwendern.



Na dann viel Spaß auf der Ausstellung.Aber Vorsicht, man denkt man macht ein Schnäppchen und läßt sich schnell zu einem Kauf hinreißen den man später bereut. Den gleichen Artikel hätte man mit etwas Geduld im normalen Handel wesentlich günstiger bekommen können.Die Händler möchten natürlich auch bei solcher Gelegenheit verständlicherweise ihre Ladenhüter los werden.Mein Kumpel aus dem Rheinland hatte diese Erfahrung gemacht. Er hat großen Mist gekauft,den es natürlich " NUR HIER UND HEUTE " zum sogenannten Messepreis gab.#qEigentlich ist der sonst ganz clever. Trotzdem nochmals viel Spaß.Anschauen und informieren kann man sich ja,vielleicht ist auch ein wirkliches Schnäppchen dabei.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## gismo150 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo 

Habe so eure Beiträge gelesen!!

Ich kann kein Urteil über das eagel mach aber ich bin absolut

überzeugt von Lowrance.

Das X-125 ist denke ich für deine Zwecke völlig ausreichend

und da du 300 bis 400 Euro ausgeben willst auch in deinem Preis 

Bereich. Das eagel ist denke ich auch nicht schlecht jedoch denke ich ist das Gerät eher für Einsteiger.

Die vernünftigere und langfristigere Lösung ist denke ich das 

Lowrance jedoch kommt es halt auch darauf an wie genau man 

die Anzeige braucht und wie oft man eis einsezt!!!

Also einfach nochmal darüber nachdenken und hoffentlich die 

richtige Entscheidung treffen.

Mfg


----------



## Fischopa (21. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo, habe mir gerade mal den Testbericht von Fisch u. Fang  gegoogelt.Ich bin erstaunt welche gute Bewertung das heute nur noch 79.- Euro kostende Cuda 168 bekam.Gerade im Punkt Fischerkennung ,Bodenstruktur lässt es so manch teureres Gerät hinter sich.Auch viele positive  Berichte etlicher Besitzer dieses Gerätes in den verschiedensten Foren lassen mich aufhorchen.|bigeyes
Für Einsatzgebiete im Binnengewässer und in der Ostsee soll es vollkommen ausreichen.Besonders die saubere Fischerkennung wird immer wieder hervorgehoben.Wozu also teure Hochleistungsgeräte für beschriebene Gewässer.Zum   Angelns reicht dieses einfache Gerät allemal .Als Mangel wurde das Fehlen einer deutschen Bed. Anleitung genannt.Aber so schwer dürfte  der Umgang mit dem Gerät nicht sein ,auch wenn man kein Englisch versteht.Natürlich gibt es weitaus bessere Geräte ,aber braucht man die für diesen Einsatz? Für die Fjorde in Norwegen würde ich allerdings auch etwas anderes wählen.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Naja, der Testbericht ist über 4 Jahre alt, in 4 Jahren entwickelt sich eine Menge, gerade auf dem Elektroniksektor. Mag sein, dass das Cuda 168 ausreicht, aber ich bezweifle doch stark, dass es beispielsweise mit einem X 125 mithalten kann, dass heutzutage auch in der 300 Euro-Klasse zu finden ist.
Muss jeder selbst wissen, womit er zufrieden ist, ich möchte jedenfalls nicht mit 168 Pixeln vertikal und s/w rumschippern, zumindest jetzt nicht mehr, wo ich 640 Pixel und Farbe gewöhnt bin.
Außerdem halte ich von Testberichten in der "unabhängigen" Presse eh nicht viel.


----------



## Heiko112 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Fischopa schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir gerade mal den Testbericht von Fisch u. Fang  gegoogelt.Ich bin erstaunt welche gute Bewertung das heute nur noch 79.- Euro kostende Cuda 168 bekam.Gerade im Punkt Fischerkennung ,Bodenstruktur lässt es so manch teureres Gerät hinter sich.Auch viele positive  Berichte etlicher Besitzer dieses Gerätes in den verschiedensten Foren lassen mich aufhorchen.|bigeyes
> Für Einsatzgebiete im Binnengewässer und in der Ostsee soll es vollkommen ausreichen.Besonders die saubere Fischerkennung wird immer wieder hervorgehoben.Wozu also teure Hochleistungsgeräte für beschriebene Gewässer.Zum   Angelns reicht dieses einfache Gerät allemal .Als Mangel wurde das Fehlen einer deutschen Bed. Anleitung genannt.Aber so schwer dürfte  der Umgang mit dem Gerät nicht sein ,auch wenn man kein Englisch versteht.Natürlich gibt es weitaus bessere Geräte ,aber braucht man die für diesen Einsatz? Für die Fjorde in Norwegen würde ich allerdings auch etwas anderes wählen.
> 
> MfG, Fischopa #h



Moin
wir haben seit Jahren Echolote von 200€ bis 2000€ im einsatz. Und selbst die Geräte für 2000€ zeigen uns auf der Ostsee keinen Fisch an selbst wenn auf dem Boot alle Ruten krumm sind. Da wird auch kein CUDA für 79 € Fisch anzeigen. 

Und wenn es bei großen Dorschschwärmen schon nicht klappt dann wird auch kein Zander im See zu erkennen sein der auf grund liegt.

FISCHE WIRST DU AUF KEINEN CUDA SEHEN. Ausser vielleicht einen Heringsschwarm im Mittelwasser oder ähnliches. Wenn du die Bodenstruktur erkennen möchtest dann ist minimun ein Fishmark 320 für ca. 200 Euro angesagt. Das hat für den Preis ne ordentliche Grayline und auflösung.

Und wenn du mehr möchtest wird es gleich richtig teuer.

So gibt es quasi nur 3 optionen

Nur für die Gewässertiefe
EAGLE CUDA

um zusätzlich Bodenstrukturen auszumachen
FISHMARK 320

für mehr, minimum 500 € anlegen. Und aufwärts gibt es gute Geräte ohne ende.

Das sind alles nur minimum anforderung.


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Was ich noch anmerken wollte: Es ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz angebracht jemandem, der ca. 350 Euro für ein Echolot ausgeben will, schlussendlich ein Gerät für 79 Euro zu empfehlen.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass derjenige schnell zu der Einsicht kommen wird, dass er sich die 79 Euro hätte sparen können und diese stattdessen auf seine 350 oder 400 Euro draufgelegt hätte, wo er dann schon knapp bei 500 wäre...


----------



## Fischopa (21. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Habe ich denn behauptet das ein Cuda 168 besser ist als ein X125 ? Kann und will  ich doch gar nicht,ich kenne beide nicht Ich verweise lediglich auf Berichte in den verschiedensten Foren (sogar im Anglerboard) in denen Angler das Cuda sehr positiv bewerten und fürs Angeln in bestimmten Gewässern  als ausreichend empfinden.Natürlich gibt es auch Gegenstimmen aber die Positiven überwiegen.Ich bin lediglich der Meinung das zum Angeln in den meisten Gewässern kein Hochtechnikgerät erforderlich ist und eine Meinung darf man ja wohl haben und vertreten.Wenn ein Cuda für  79.- Euro zu billg für eine Empfehlung an Personen welche 350.- -400.-ausgeben möchten  ist, dürfte man ja auch zu keinem  X125 raten .Dieses kostet ja inzwischen auch nur noch 289.- Euro und wird wahrscheinlich immer billiger weil auch diese Technik in naher Zukunft überholt ist.;+ Extra Tip: Einfach mal in den verschiedenen Foren lesen.Dort wird von erfahrenen Angler geschrieben "Das auch das beste Echolot noch lange keine Fische fängt".UND DARUM GEHT ES JA WOHL IN ERSTER LINIE. Einer spielt mit seinem Superecholot und rätselt ob er nun einen Fisch oder ein abgebrochnes Stuhlbein sieht, der anderer fängt Fische in der Zeit, an fangversprechenden Stellen ,die er auch mit Hilfe eines einfachen Lotes findet.:m:m

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Fischopa (21. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> wir haben seit Jahren Echolote von 200€ bis 2000.- im einsatz. Und selbst die Geräte für 2000€ zeigen uns auf der Ostsee keinen Fisch an selbst wenn auf dem Boot alle Ruten krumm sind...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flöteboller (22. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Moin Moin
Bin auf der suche nach einem Echolot für Dänemark und Norwegen und bin  beim vergleichen von dieversen Geräten bei ebay auf dieses aufmerksam geworden.
Northstar 650 Fischfinder Kartenplotter Echolot GPS 
Frage wer kann mir etwas dazu sagen oder wer hat so ein Gerät im einsatz und würde mir siene erfahrungen mitteilen.
Danke im voraus Flöteboller |kopfkrat


----------



## Kössi (22. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Habe mir mal das Cuda 168 angesehen. Ich denke das ich bei dem echolot dann doch bald ein besseres kaufen werde, denn Sendeleistung RMS 100 W und 168 x 132 Bildpunkte sind dann sicher doch zu wenig ? Klar 79,- wenn ich damit zufrieden wäre ist voll ok bliebe noch was übrig, was ich in einen E-Motor investieren könnte( nächstes Thema ).
Aber als portable Version hab ich es bei 1-2-3 für 239 ,-gesehen und in der Version bekomme ich das x 125 für 339,-. Hab mich auch schon mit dem Humminbird 717 angefreundet bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die Pixel ausreichen im Vergleich zum x 125 ??


----------



## drehteufel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Kössi schrieb:


> Habe mir mal das Cuda 168 angesehen. Ich denke das ich bei dem echolot dann doch bald ein besseres kaufen werde, denn Sendeleistung RMS 100 W und 168 x 132 Bildpunkte sind dann sicher doch zu wenig ? Klar 79,- wenn ich damit zufrieden wäre ist voll ok bliebe noch was übrig, was ich in einen E-Motor investieren könnte( nächstes Thema ).
> Aber als portable Version hab ich es bei 1-2-3 für 239 ,-gesehen und in der Version bekomme ich das x 125 für 339,-. Hab mich auch schon mit dem Humminbird 717 angefreundet bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die Pixel ausreichen im Vergleich zum x 125 ??


 
Da würde ich persönlich zum 727 tendieren, 4000 Watt Sendeleistung und 640 Pixel vertikal sind schon eine Hausnummer und die Auflösung damit noch besser als beim X-125. 
Liegt zwar dann knapp über Deinem veranschlagten Budget, Du hast dann aber ein Gerät, wo Du bei Bedarf eine GPS-Antenne anschließen. Das geht beim X-125 nicht.


----------



## Lonny (22. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Morgen 

Na dann greife zum Humminbird 717 den da hast du immer noch die Option einer Exteren GPS Antenne !!! 

PS: Hats du den schon mal bei Thomas Schlageter Angerufen ? Der Gute Mann ist einer der Besten !!!! ich dachte damals auch das *Lowrance *Marktführer sind doch nach einen Sehr Langen Anruf :- ) Erklärte er mir bis ins kleinste Detail das Die Firma Humminbird in der Technik zum Lowrance  um einiges Weitervorliegen tut !!! Was man natürlich im Verhältnis der Leistung sehen muss !!
ich Könnte noch Stundenlang weiter Erzählen doch bitte Rufe ihn einfach mal selber an


----------



## Kössi (22. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Will ja morgen zur Messe und werde da mal den Vortrag von Thomas Schlageter anhören, bin sicher dann um einiges schlauer.


----------



## drehteufel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Kössi schrieb:


> Will ja morgen zur Messe und werde da mal den Vortrag von Thomas Schlageter anhören, bin sicher dann um einiges schlauer.


 
Er wird Dir mit 99%iger Sicherheit vom 717 abraten und Dir das 727 empfehlen, da es wie gesagt mehr Leistung und eine höhere Auflösung hat. Lass Dich überraschen...#6


----------



## Fischopa (22. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Kössi schrieb:


> Habe mir mal das Cuda 168 angesehen. Ich denke das ich bei dem echolot dann doch bald ein besseres kaufen werde, denn Sendeleistung RMS 100 W und 168 x 132 Bildpunkte sind dann sicher doch zu wenig ? Klar 79,- wenn ich damit zufrieden wäre ist voll ok bliebe noch was übrig, was ich in einen E-Motor investieren könnte( nächstes Thema ).
> Aber als portable Version hab ich es bei 1-2-3 für 239 ,-gesehen und in der Version bekomme ich das x 125 für 339,-. Hab mich auch schon mit dem Humminbird 717 angefreundet bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die Pixel ausreichen im Vergleich zum x 125 ??


 

Sollte auch keine Empfehlung sondern nur ein Beispiel sein.

MfG, Fischopa|wavey:


----------



## Fischopa (22. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Flöteboller schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Bin auf der suche nach einem Echolot für Dänemark und Norwegen und bin  beim vergleichen von dieversen Geräten bei ebay auf dieses aufmerksam geworden.
> Northstar 650 Fischfinder Kartenplotter Echolot GPS
> Frage wer kann mir etwas dazu sagen oder wer hat so ein Gerät im einsatz und würde mir siene erfahrungen mitteilen.
> Danke im voraus Flöteboller |kopfkrat



Das Gerät macht ja auf den ersten Blick einen super Eindruck.
Viele Funktionen,Kartenplotter und für Sendeleistungsfans 4800 Watt oder 600 RMS.Und das zu diesem Preis.Damit muß man sich doch mal näher befassen und noch weitere Daten und Fakten  ermitteln.Wenn das alles so zutrifft, bin jetzt sogar ich am Grübeln eine Anschaffung vorzuziehen.So wie ich das einschätze ist das Gerät für Norwegen geeignet.Allerdings liest man in den Foren überwiegend von Lowrance ,Eagle und Humminbird.Northstar kommt selten oder  gar nicht vor.399.-Sofortkaufpreis für ein neues Gerät hört sich gut an.

Habe nochmals gelesen .Wenn ich es richtig verstehe bezieht sich der Preis ohne Geber für den Fischfinder?Der kostet wohl so um die 100.- Euro

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Flöteboller (23. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Moin Fischopa
Den Geber muß man dazu Bestellen aber 399€ plus 93€ für den Heckgeber ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch ein guter Preis.Für ein Farbecholot mit den Eigenschaften sollte man sich das schon überlegen ob man da Zuschlägt.Gruß Flöteboller |wavey:


----------



## Hendreich (23. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo
Ich hab mir dieses Jahr das 717 von Humminbird bei Schlageter gekauft, und bin voll zufrieden. Es soll ja bis 300m Tiefe gehen. Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht tiefer als 120 m geangelt habe. Es hat sehr gute Anzeigen vom Gewässerboden und von Fischen gemacht. Es ist auch nicht schwer zu bedinen. Also 2400 Watt Sendeleistung reichen völlig aus. Wer natürlich in 500 m tiefe angeln will sollte des mit 4000 Watt nehmen. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fischopa (23. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Mich interessiert der Fishfinder nicht so sehr( finde ich nicht so wichtig) sondern der Kartenplotter.Wollte ich mir eventuell  einzeln zulegen,da ich ein einfaches Echolot habe welches mir vollkommen ausreicht.Das Gerät von Northstar hat beides, mit so wie ich meine, guten Werten zum Superpreis.(kostet sonst ca. 699.-) da kommt man schon ins grübeln.|bigeyes

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## Lonny (24. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo,

Und wie war die Vorstellung oder bessergesagt die Messe ?



Grüße. Daniel


----------



## Fischopa (24. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Kleiner gekürzter Auszug aus Kutter und Küste.

Die starken Leistungen moderner Fischfinder führen z.T. dazu, dass weniger erkannt wird.Was sich kurios anhöhrt ,ist eine Folge höherer Auflösungen und stärkerer Leistung der Geräte.Selbst wenn die Fischfinder von Hause aus störunterdrückende Funktionen besitzen,so lassen sie sich dennoch von allen möglichen Begebenheiten unter Wasser verwirren oder interpretieren Signale des Gebers falsch.Vor allem Plankton und Strömungsschichten stellen moderne Fischfinder manchmal vor unlösbare Aufgaben. Da hift nur das Herabsetzen der Empfindlichkeit (sensitivity)  um etliche Prozentpunkte,übrigens eine der Maßnahmen,die relativ häufig für wesentlich deutlichere Bilder sorgt.........Fische werden trotzdem genau angezeigt.So gut heutige Fischfinder in Sachen Fische finden auch sind ,letzendlich dienen sie mir in den meisten Fällen eher der Stellensuche als dem Fischfinden.usw.-usw.

Eigener Kommentar: In der Praxis ist doch anscheinend Entscheidend was mir das Lot anzeigt und nicht wieviel Watt es hat.
Vielleicht rühren aus diesem Grund die guten Testergebnisse des viel belächelten Eagle Cuda mit nur 100RMS=  800 Watt Spitzenleistung her.
 Nachzulesen in K. K Nr. 27 .Da steht auch noch ein Beitrag über das Wahrnehmen von Echolotschallwellen der Fische drin.



MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Echolotzentrum (24. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo,

ich komme gerade von der BOOT in Berlin wieder. War sehr geil und unglaublich voll. Dort habe ich genau zu diesem Thema für Rainer Korn (Kutter und Küste) referiert.
So ganz unzufrieden war er nicht mit meinen Ausführungen, zumal ich meine Vorträge auch wenigstens per Bild und Erfahrung belegen kann.
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung zum Thema Sendeleistung. 
Wie wär es mal mit einem Treffen auf dem Anglerboard Meeting in Berlin (Februar 2009)? Dort bin ich auch und halte wieder Vorträge. Übrigens auch auf der BOOT in Düsseldorf für die Firma Humminbird direkt und für "Rute und Rolle" auf der großen Bühne.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (24. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Kurze Ergänzung:
Ich war nach der BOOT in Berlin heute in Kiel und habe dort den Kampfmittelräumdienst des Innenministeriums in Schleswig Holstein ausgebildet und unterstützt. Dort ging es um die 2D und Side Imaging Technik. Dort war die Sendeleistung der entscheidende Punkt, da kleine Bomben und Torpedos gesucht wurden. Mit einfachen Geräten geht das leider nicht.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Lorenz (24. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo |wavey:



*hier wird die ganze Zeit das Eagle Cuda 168 erwähnt.Das 242 gibts ab ~100,-,lohnen sich die Mehrkosten nicht? *
Ich bräuchte das nur zum Finden von Kanten und Löchern und ungefähre Tiefenmessung im Süßwasser.Mehr vertikale Bildpunkte = in irgendeiner Form "besseres" Bild??|kopfkrat


----------



## Heuwiese (24. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

@Echolotzentrum:

"Wie wär es mal mit einem Treffen auf dem Anglerboard Meeting in Berlin (Februar 2009)? Dort bin ich auch und halte wieder Vorträge."

*Wer kann da vorbei schauen?*
*Wo und wann ist das Meeting genau?*


----------



## Heuwiese (24. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

*Ich habe die Entscheidung welches Sonar und welches GPS-Gerät für mich das richtige ist immer noch nicht getroffen.*

*Ich hatte mal ein GPS 99€ H2O oder so, dass Teil ist zum Spielen und üben nicht schlecht aber sonst sehr umständlich in der Bedienung.*

*Ich fahre ein oder zwei mal im Jahr für 10 Tage nach Norwegen und habe bis jetzt alle Fische oberhalb von 120m Tiefe gefangen.*
*Zu Hause stelle ich den Raubfischen im Fluss bis max 10m oder im See * *bis max 40m Tiefe nach.*
*Zeit zum Fischen ca. 8h aller 3 Wochen*

*Welche Geräte könnt Ihr mir für diesen Einsatz vorschlagen? *
*Oder welche Portablen Geräte erachtet Ihr hier als sinnvoll?*
*Ich möchte gleich richtig kaufen und mich nicht über Provisorien ärgern.*


----------



## drehteufel (25. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> *Ich habe die Entscheidung welches Sonar und welches GPS-Gerät für mich das richtige ist immer noch nicht getroffen.*
> 
> *Ich hatte mal ein GPS 99€ H2O oder so, dass Teil ist zum Spielen und üben nicht schlecht aber sonst sehr umständlich in der Bedienung.*
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du willst, können wir gern mit meinem Lot (Humminbird 797) eine Runde über den Süßen See drehen, dann kannst Du Dir davon ein Bild machen.


----------



## Heuwiese (25. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

*@drehteufel:*

*Super auf das Angebot komme ich doch gerne zurück.*
*Wann kann es los gehen. Bei mir geht es aber nur am WE. *
*Ich würde dann versuchen, noch einen ansässigen Kumpel mit auf Tour zu nehmen. *
*Er hat auch ein ordentliches Boot vor Anker liegen, dass auch für größere Wellen taugt.*
*Mit meinen Schlauchi möchte ich da nicht bei Wellen drauf.*


----------



## drehteufel (25. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> *Er hat auch ein ordentliches Boot vor Anker liegen, dass auch für größere Wellen taugt.*


 
Ich habe selbst dort eine Anka liegen, ist also nicht nötig, dass Du ein Boot mitbringst. Bei Sturm fahre ich auch nicht raus. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen wird, will ich vielleicht am WE nochmal angeln.


----------



## Kössi (25. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo, wollte mich nach der Messe mal melden. Thomas Schlageter ist bei seinem Vortrag mehr auf die neuere Generation von Echoloten eingegangen, also eher wo die sache hingeht, das ist schon interessant. Ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden und will Thomas nächste Woche mal anrufen um mit ihm zu schwatzen, auf der messe war dan doch nicht so viel Zeit und diese Woche ist bei mir und ihm recht stressig. Ziehe jetzt auch das 717er Humminbird in Erwägung.


----------



## Fischopa (26. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hallo |wavey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil das 168, obwohl das preiswerteste und mit den schlechtesten Werten versehene Lot, trotzdem einen guten Test und von den meisten Benutzern als sehr praxistaugliches Gerät  empfunden wird.Ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel das man manchmal wirklich nicht viel ausgeben muß um einen anglerischen Nutzen zu haben.Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere günstige Fischfinder,  welche ev.noch besser sind. #cWie gesagt ,sollte nur ein Beispiel sein.

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Fisch finden" empfehle ich wirklich nochmal sowohl die Betrachtung der Fotos wie das lesen des Artikels:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...mit-thomas-schlageter-vom-echolotzentrum.html



Was mir gerade beim Lesen aufgefallen ist, ist dass der "billige" Cuda 168 mit 6,9m gleich hinter dem Refenzgerät 7,1m die richtigere Tiefe anzeigt, viele andere mit 5,x m voll daneben liegen. Genau sowas hatte ich mit meinem Cuda 242 auch gleich mal getestet, und 20cm sind schon rauschen in der Gebermontage und Sitzverteilung im Boot. An dem Dingens ist überhaupt nichts auszusetzen.
Eine wirkliche Rumspielerei wie den Hummingbird Wide *3D* hatte ich lange Zeit, sehr nett für einen schnellen Überblick in Unterwasserhindernissen, nur gebracht hat das nichts beim Schleppen auf der Kante oder anfahren von Bergen.

Das 242 hat mehr Pixel auf dem Display gegenüber dem 168 und eine deutsche Anleitung, das lohnt sich für die meisten Angler schon. Zumal wenn man es zu fast dem gleichen Preis bekommt.


----------



## Fischopa (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was mir gerade beim Lesen aufgefallen ist, ist dass der "billige" Cuda 168 mit 6,9m gleich hinter dem Refenzgerät 7,1m die richtigere Tiefe anzeigt, viele andere mit 5,x m voll daneben liegen. Genau sowas hatte ich mit meinem Cuda 242 auch gleich mal getestet, und 20cm sind schon rauschen in der Gebermontage und Sitzverteilung im Boot. An dem Dingens ist überhaupt nichts auszusetzen.
> Eine wirkliche Rumspielerei wie den Hummingbird Wide *3D* hatte ich lange Zeit, sehr nett für einen schnellen Überblick in Unterwasserhindernissen, nur gebracht hat das nichts beim Schleppen auf der Kante oder anfahren von Bergen.
> 
> Das 242 hat mehr Pixel auf dem Display gegenüber dem 168 und eine deutsche Anleitung, das lohnt sich für die meisten Angler schon. Zumal wenn man es zu fast dem gleichen Preis bekommt.




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.Ob Cuda oder auch anders,ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung ,das man zum Angeln in bestimmten Gewässern kein hochtechnitisiertes Echolot braucht.Davon rede ich eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit. Mein Beitrag nebenan war nur zynisch  gemeint.

MfG, Fischopa|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Klasse! #6 ging mir genauso, da ich schnell hier mehr und von Dir las. 
Und gerade kritische und restriktive Beurteilungen das Salz in der Suppe sind, die Augen auf das wesentliche lenken.

Und noch einen drauf: Störwirkung auf Fische und Sendeleistung ist auch so eine Sache, die bisher nicht beachtet wurde.
In 10 Jahren mit dem Hummingbird sind mein Vater und ich unabhängig voneinander beim Fahren auf Hecht zu dem Schluss gekommen, das irgendwie zumindest Meister Esox doch etwas wahrnimmt - im angelverrückten Schweden wo zeitweise Butterfahrstimmung auf dem See herrscht.
Denn: Bei einer zweiten Überfahrt mit Echo off anstelle on biss dann doch ein Hecht, schon ein bissel merkwürdig, wenn das öfter so passierte. 
Wenn da 4000W anstelle 800W ballern, dann weiß ich zumindest was mir lieber ist, und evtl. dimmen die neueren Geräte ja auch, das weiss ich allerdings mangels Messmöglichkeiten nicht.


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Dann werdet mit den Cudas glücklich.#h
Soll ja jeder das benutzen, was er für richtig erachtet. Würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren, wofür sich kössi nun entschieden hat.


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Habe übrigens letzte Woche im Angelladen ein Cuda 242 in Aktion gesehen. Die Auflösung war besser, als ich gedacht habe, das Simulationsprogramm noch besser...:q


----------



## Kössi (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hi Drehteufel, habe mich noch nicht entschieden, daich noch nicht dzu gekommen bin mit T. Schlageter wie vereinbart zu telefonieren.Habe jetzt vor Weihnachten Stress auf Arbeit #q, aber nächste Woche wird es wohl ruhiger. Werde mich dann auf jeden Fall melden wenn ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## Berni57 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo Kössi,
haben uns vor 14 tagen ein Gerät bei Thomas Schageter bestellt und promt geliefert 
bekommen. Hatte 2-3 Telefonate im Vorfeld geführt und kann nur sagen  "Hut ab" vor diesen Service. Die freundliche und kompetente Beratung ist eine Sache dazu kommt aber auch noch ein schmuckes Päckchen, welches ich zu diesen Konditionen nirgens gefunden habe.
Ich glaub du bist bei dieser Adresse in den besten Händen, und hast  diene Servicestation 
ständig am Mann (Handy)!!

@ Echolotzentrum
Nochmals besten Dank für die super Beratung und den Service (es ist alles gut angekommen) --- mein Kumpel Horst glaubt plötzlich wieder an Wunder.

Einen schönen und Nikolausie wünscht euch
Bernhard


----------



## Kössi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo Berni 57, habe mir auch bei Thomas Schlageter ein Echolot bestellt. Habe mich für das Humminbird 717 entschieden. Noch ist es nicht da, mal sehen wann ich dazu komme es mal auszuprobieren. Danke nochmal an alle, die sich hier an der Diskussion beteiligt haben und mir die Entscheidung leichter gemacht haben!!  MfG Kössi


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Berni 57, habe mir auch bei Thomas Schlageter ein Echolot bestellt. Habe mich für das Humminbird 717 entschieden. Noch ist es nicht da, mal sehen wann ich dazu komme es mal auszuprobieren. Danke nochmal an alle, die sich hier an der Diskussion beteiligt haben und mir die Entscheidung leichter gemacht haben!! MfG Kössi


 
Viel Spaß damit. #6


----------



## Fischopa (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Berni 57, habe mir auch bei Thomas Schlageter ein Echolot bestellt. Habe mich für das Humminbird 717 entschieden. Noch ist es nicht da, mal sehen wann ich dazu komme es mal auszuprobieren. Danke nochmal an alle, die sich hier an der Diskussion beteiligt haben und mir die Entscheidung leichter gemacht haben!!  MfG Kössi




Na herzlichen Glückwunsch,ist bestimmt ein gutes Gerät.#6

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## Berni57 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hallo Kössi,
hast ´ne gute Wahl getroffen. wenn du´s nicht mehr aushält´s, lade dir das Trainingsprogramm runter und üb mal schon ein bischen.  Ist beim augenblicklichen wetter  auch angenehmer.
Ich wünsch dir mit dem Teil viel Spaß.
Gruß Berni.


----------



## Hendreich (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hab mir dieses Jahr genau das selbe bei Schlageter gekauft, und war in Norwegen sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Kössi (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Noch ist es ja nicht da, aber ich glaube ich werde es nicht bis zum Frühjahr aushalten und das Boot schon eher mal wässern schließlich ist ja noch Angelzeit. Ihr wißt ja - Männer und Technik |supergri, da werden wir wieder zu Kindern, wie meine Frau immer sagt. Werde mich erst mal damit beschäftigen und sicher zw. Weihnachten und Neujahr schon mal durchstarten.:m  Kössi


----------



## Flöteboller (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Fischopa, ich habe auch ein Lowrance (X 25, oder so ähnlich) mit Seekartenplotter und fische damit regelmäßig vor Bagenkop. Fahre an der Südspitze Wracks an, finde diese sofort wieder und erkenne sauber die Umrisse des Wracks und der Fische. Auf der Seekarte sind einige Wracks eingezeichnet, andere Wrackdaten habe ich von Freunden bekommen und selber eingespeichert.Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Gerät und habe es bei Becker Technik (www.beckertechnik.de) in Hamburg gekauft. Ich erhielt dort eine fachlich gute Beratung und einen Superpreis. Gruß Shorty[/q
> Moin shorty 38
> Wie ist die Ansicht vom Bildschirm wenn man beide Anzeigen Echol. und Plotter also geteilter Bildschirm eingestellt hat?
> Kann man trotzdem noch beide funktionen gut erkennen oder ist der Bidschirm dann zu klein dafür oder wie machst Du das in der Praktischen anwendung. Gruß Flöteboller ;+


----------



## Kössi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Hi Flöteboller, zu welcher Jahreszeit bist du denn in Bagenkop. Ich fahre auch im März / April jedes Jahr dorthin. Ist es effektiv die Wracks abzuangeln? Wir haben einmal ein Wrack gefunden, hatten aber so starke Drift, daß wir es schlecht beangeln konnten. 
             Gruß Kössi


----------



## Effendi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe beim Echolotkauf ?!*

Seid gegrüßt!
Auch ich suche ein Gerät. Das Echolot/GPS Eagle CUDA 250S/MAP Porti finde ich nicht uninteressant. Für 330 Tacken als komplettes Portabel-Teil. Was könnt Ihr Fachleute mir raten? Ach, so: Einsatzgebiet sind Stauseen bis 60 Meter Tiefe. Diese Dinger sind manchmal verteufelt groß, ein Vorteil ist die Kombination mit GPS und der Möglichkeit, gute Fangplätze abzuspeichern (wenn ich alles verstanden habe - bis jetzt noch keine Ahnung, wie das geht). Kann mir hier jemand etwas zu diesem Gerät sagen?
Grüße.


----------

